# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Lien graphique excel dans Word + dplacement dossier

## L_air

Bonjour, 
J'ai besoin de votre aide, j'ai une feuille excel avec des donnes et un graphique.
J'ai insr ce graphique en faisant un collage spcial dans un document word. 
Cependant je veux pouvoir envoyer ces deux fichiers  un client tout en conservant les liens. 
Or lorsque je change d'emplacement le dossier le lien se perd et est erron. 
Avez-vous une solution ? 
J'utilise word et excel 2007.

Merci !
Bonne journe !

----------


## QuestVba

Effectivement c'est toujours dlicat.

Tu pourrais essayer de mettre ces deux fichiers dans un mme rpertoire qui seraient galement identiques  celui de ton correspondant. Regarde aussi les liens absolus.

----------

